# We've found a lump



## Pdot (Dec 31, 2011)

Hi everyone,

We went to the vets today as I have found a lump by Beau's front left leg (at the top kind of the arm pit.) We recently had a grooming disaster which has actually resulted in me finding the lump. She is well in herself, but has just got over a cough and was only spayed 3 weeks ago. Poor Beau, I feel so sad for her. She is terrified of the vets and has had a run of nasty visits. I had convinced myself after friends had tried to reassure me that it would be nothing, but the vet said he has never come across it and was slightly concerned. Beau has to have a biopsy on Friday.

As you can imagine I'm beside myself with worry. As much as I try to be positive, today has been a very emotional teary one. She is only 10 months and seems to have been through it since being spayed. She's just a baby.

Please can anyone tell me if they have experienced anything like this. All I can do is wait I know, but I can't stop fearing the worse.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi there,I am so sorry that you are going through a rough time right now. I don't have any experience with lumps on dogs, I am sorry that I can't offer you any advice. but pelase keep us posted on Beau.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Try not too worry too much  although totally understand why that's so hard to do. It's great that your vet is being cautious and fingers crossed for a harmless lump.
Big hugs.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorry no experience either but wanted to wish you well , I have had my fair share of scares with Betty so know what you are going through...please let us know the outcome xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Finger crossed every thing is ok and your vet is just being vigilant. Will be thinking of you and Beau, take care xx


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

Paula I am sorry that you and Beau have had a rough time of late
Please be as positive and strong as you can for Beau sake she can read your body language and feel your feelings
We will keep Beau in our thoughts and prayers and please try your best not to worry as I am sure Beau will be just fine
Lucia sends you and Beau a big hug :hug:


----------



## Pdot (Dec 31, 2011)

Thank you everyone. I'm trying so hard to be more positive. Today has been a hard day. My partner says I shouldn't worry until we know for sure, but I'm struggling not to think the worse. I'm trying to be strong for the children as well, particularly Leah who is asking what's wrong. Beau is beautifully unaware at the moment. She is her usual bouncy self living for chasing her ball. Thank goodness Jim is off work this week, after leaving her at the vets crying and shaking 3 weeks ago for her spaying, I don't think I can do it again. I will keep you all posted. Really appreciate your kindness and support and prayers for Beau. Thank you xx


----------



## crazy lady (Jan 19, 2012)

oh i do feel for you,all i can say is she is very young, sounds very fit and healthy,it has been found quickly, so that is good,biopsy is a scary word, but does nt necessarily mean anything bad will be found, your vet is being careful which can only be a good thing. i will be thinking of you x


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

If you just spayed her, I'm thinking she is only 6 months old? I hope she is okay. If she is afraid of the vet, have you consider a vet that comes to the house?

I just started to do that for our cat. She hates car rides. Car rides have never turn out well for her. She was dumped from a car, and is either going to the vet or kennel. 

I found a holistic vet that does house calls. Prices are comparable to the vet we use to use. Of course she can't do surgery, which I will still use the "old" vet if that is ever needed. I will use her for the dog also. 

That way your dog can be in your home. I had this new vet come to the house. It was the easiest vet visit ever. For us and our cat.

Once you get pass this problem you may consider a vet that can come to your house for the "regular" check ups.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Praying for Beau. Hang in there.


----------



## lovecockapoo (Nov 26, 2011)

Thinking of you all. Try to stay positive...big hugs being sent your way. Xx


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

I know how you feel. My Westie had a lump when he was 5 months old and the vet didn't know what it was, I was beside myself with worry. The lump was removed and it turned out to be a benign cyst. He was also petrified of the vets as well. I do hope everything will be okay, sending you all lots of hugs.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Keeping fingers and paws crossed for you :hug:


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hope all turns out ok, I know its horrible having to wait, a friend's dog had a lump in a similar place and it turned out to be nothing serious, so fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Pdot (Dec 31, 2011)

Hi Kim, she's actually 10 months now. Beau had her first season at just 6 months, so the option to spay before was taken out of our hands. Unfortunately due to a run of things this fear of the vets has built up. Leaving her there to be spayed was the worse. I worry she'll get herself into such a state shaking and crying beforehand that it will do even more damage. I also worry she'll be more ill from being there. She picked up kennel cough when she was in being spayed we think.

I would consider home visits, but she obviously has to go in and be fully sedated for the biopsy. I guess I have to try and be strong for her and get over this hurdle first. I think the worse thing about her going in Friday is being left on her own scared and crying. We all know how our cockapoos love company. It's out of my control tho, I just have to put my trust in the vet and pray she'll be ok. 

Sorry to hear about your poor cats bad start. I don't know how some people can be Si cruel to animals. I'm glad she has a good home with you now.


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Big hugs, you poor thing. I hope it is nothing serious. 

If you ring the vet to talk about how she is understandably so scared of the vet lately, is there any way you are allowed to stay with her until she is sedated? Then to be there waiting when it's done? I'm not sure, but is it worth asking?


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Thinking of you and Beau, please let us know as soon as you have news.


----------



## Pdot (Dec 31, 2011)

I will. Thank you for your kind wishes. It means a lot x


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Thinking of you and Beau for tomorrow, hope all goes well xx


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

Thinking of you. I am sure all will turn out okay. Keep us posted.


----------



## crazy lady (Jan 19, 2012)

all the best for tomorrow, sending you our best wishes,and positive thoughts x


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Oh Paula, what a nightmare for you. Will be thinking of you & Beau tomorrow XX


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Lots of best wishes and positive thoughts for tomorrow x


----------



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

Hope all goes okay - do let us know - keeping everything crossed that all is well!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Just ran through this post - hoping all is well today. Thinking of you.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm hoping that no news is good news xx


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

thinking of you all xx


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Poor Beau, thinking of you. x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Any news ?


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

Best wishes...I really hope it's NOTHING!


----------



## Pdot (Dec 31, 2011)

Hi everyone, thanks for all your wonderful posts of support. So kind and really helped me. Beau came home from the bets at lunchtime. The vet made the decision not to take a biopsy today, but to try a course of antibiotics. He said 'all' her glands are up and the additional lumps he found under her arm-in addition to the larger one we took her in with, were slightly smaller. He wonders if it's a viral gland thing. The proper name began with lymph.....I can't remember the full correct name. The glands all over her body are up. He hopes that the antibiotics may solve the infection and the lump goes down. If not, he will have to go ahead with biopsy.

I don't know whether to be relieved or not really. Pleased to have her home though and bouncing around as always. 

Hoping and praying the antibiotics sort it out and it's a nasty infection no more. Will keep you updated though. Thanks again. Love P n Beau x


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

Are thoughts and prayers are with Beau and your family


----------



## mary181 (Aug 1, 2012)

Could it be lymphadenitis?If so it will clear up with antibiotics though may take a wee while.
Wishing you and Beau all the best.Look forward to hearing that he gets the all clear.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Glad it is something that can be treated with antibiotics. Looking forward to news that his glands are going down. Poor wee fellow - we all know how rotten you can feel with swollen glands. I don't suppose you will feel easy until you see an improvement for yourself, and hoping that is very soon.:hug:


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm a nurse and that sounds like GREAT news to me! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## crazy lady (Jan 19, 2012)

yes sounds very treatable! i am relieved for you so can imagine you are feeling much better x


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

phew!!! Lets hope the antibiotics work and you and beau can move onwards and upwards!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Super news, good luck with antibiotics, she sounds well in herself bouncing around xx


----------



## Pdot (Dec 31, 2011)

Hi all! I just wanted to let you know we had the all clear from the vets on Tuesday. He thinks it was a viral gland infection, and doesn't seem as concerned now. Beau has been wonderfully oblivious to it all, being her usual mischievous self. Im a very happy mummy!  thanks again for all the kind posts!x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Great news!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

That is AWESOME!!!


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Paula, that is fantastic news. What a relief for you


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Wonderful news Paula.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

:whoo: :whoo: :whoo:
xxx


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Fantastic news xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

:twothumbs::twothumbs::twothumbs: Good news!


----------



## senyma (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm saying a prayer for you and your pooch that all will be well


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Phew great news


----------



## mary181 (Aug 1, 2012)

so happy for you all.always glad to hear good news.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Great news Paula, so pleased for you and Beau.


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

That is fantastic news


----------



## tosh (Feb 10, 2012)

Yes great news wishing beau a speedy recovery.


----------



## crazy lady (Jan 19, 2012)

so pleased to hear this x


----------



## senyma (Sep 17, 2012)

Saying a prayer that all goes well!


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Home the lumps and glands all getting smaller and smaller and you and your pup happier and happier!
Maybe you need to start having lots of positive vet experiences. Our vet is fab and the receptionists keep doggy treats on the desk. I had a vet phobic rescue and we used to pop in every time we were passing and they'd give him a treat. Soon he used to pull me in there! Then we used to take him in to an empty consulting room and pop him on the scales or the table and treat him again. Soon got much much happier, although a bit wary of the actual vet at least the place didn't stress him.
x


----------

